# Won't leave me alone



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all, Riley is coming up for 8 months and I wondered if his behaviour was normal? During the day he just won't leave me alone, he never seems to lie down and rest as whenever I move so does he. I know this sounds endearing but actually it is starting to wear me down and I find myself saying 'go and lay down' all day.
Riley is walked every day for a good hour over the fields and is well socialised, he is great on his walks (most of the time!) and recalls well, but he doesn't come to any of us very well at home, as in when he is asked to 'come' from a short distance he either stays out or walks the other way! Not all the time but I think he has got wise to the fact that he will be put in his crate if I go out and rather than not liking crate he doesn't like the idea of being left. I have to put him in the garden when trying to go out on school run as he drives me crazy under my feet desperate to come too.
Is this normal puppy anxiety or something more??
Tracey


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Tracey

Although Biscuit is fine all night, during the day he is ALWAYS close to where I am! He does settle down for most of the time but as soon as I move, he gets up and lies down again wherever I am. I never have to wonder where he is as he is always close to my feet! I think it's very normal and most people on here report the same. I think it's a case of getting used to it. I'm sure there will come a time when they are less inclined to be quite so close! x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

I work from home 99% of the time, and Ruby (22 months) tends to lie on the tiled floor in the hallway or on the stairs, and always has really, but Pepper is a little shadow - she's lying next to me now, and the same as your Riley, if I go to another room, she'll get up follow me, lie down again, then I'll come back, she'll follow again...and repeat...

Sometimes it's quite funny, I'll go into a room and just push the door to, and less than 30 seconds later the door will get nudged open dramatically and Pepper will be standing in the doorway looking at me, as if to say '...and where do you think you're going?'

Ian


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi.. It's a spaniel trait apparently  Jarvis rests but if I leave the room he's up and following me. I have a baby gate at the bottom of the stairs so I can pee in peace lol although he lies on the bath mat when I'm in the bath/shower otherwise he barks the house down  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I think it must depend on the dog as Saffi is and always has been very independent. She's happy to play in the garden by herself for over half an hour! Sometimes I wish she wanted to be with me all the time but then that wouldn't be fair on her as I work full-time!


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks to you all, guess I need to get used to it and he needs to learn to be a bit more independent which hopefully will come in time, thanks for the reassurance, we have figured he does all his resting in the evening, he is flaked out completely from half seven with his back legs splayed out in typical cockapoo style!! Xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My two are glued to me like Velcro all the time I am at home. Actually I love it!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

I have the same with Charlie, I have a habit of calling him my shadow. If I go to the bedroom and close the door he will just lie outside the door until I come out. (we have a bungalow) I've forgotten what having a bath, shower or loo visit on my own is like!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

loobylou said:


> I have the same with Charlie, I have a habit of calling him my shadow. If I go to the bedroom and close the door he will just lie outside the door until I come out. (we have a bungalow) I've forgotten what having a bath, shower or loo visit on my own is like!


Rufus is like that with me. At the weekends he isn't too bad but evenings he just follows me around, perhaps because I work full time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie is with me most of the time so I guess she is a bit spoilt with my attention. She is good and will sleep once she has had her am hour walk and if I need to go out and she cannot come in the car due to hot weather or where the car will be parked (I will not leave her in a car park in a town or city) she will go in her crate and my good neighbour entertains her for a bit whilst I am out. However I want to be able to leave her without the guilt hence the arrival of Minton! I never worried about leaving my two terriers as I knew they had each other if I was a bit late. I have found cockapoos can be a bit clingy so it is "man up time" and learn to be a bit more independent!


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Lottie is like this it does get on my nerves every step I take she's there but I suppose she just wants to be with me all the time which you can't knock that although if I have pmt I find it a bit much lol xx


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Scamp follows me everywhere, if he's lying down he gets up, I don't think he ever properly sleeps when I'm at home. He does go into the garden and plays but when he comes back in he'll find me ! 
Neither Scamp or Rascal are allowed upstairs so they wait on the stairs and they're always there in the morning when I get up ( hubby is up before me ! )


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

Archie is nearly a year now and follows me everywhere i go. I love it as i'm chatting away to him all the time and never feel lonely. I would rather he follow me than not want to be with me. He's my little lad and i wouldn't change him for anything.


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Ooooo archie is gorgeous!!!! Who could resist having that face following you around


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I've noticed bailey is much the same, although today he's been taking himself off to cooler parts of the house and resting their while I've been pottering around, but 9/10 he's up and through the door am heading to before I am


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a velcro dog too...I even try to tip toe out of the room when she is seemingly asleep but to no avail - she will always get up and follow!!!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Arthur is also very much the same, if i go upstairs he goes upstairs, he races me down stairs when I go downstairs, follows me to the loo, is always trying to 'play' with the girls when they are home (also known and the pinch and leg it tactic!) He is my constant companion and even now when he is asleep by the front door as its cooler than on my feet he will be a step behind me when I go upstairs!! When hes not with me he is with my husband doing exactly the same!!!!


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi! 'Velcro Dog' that made me laugh, and thats just how I would describe George!!! He will 'appear' to be asleep, but the minute one of us moves, so does he! He comes to help cook the dinner, wash the pots and take us to the loo!!!!! If I move out of the lounge and he dosn't follow me (because my hubby is still in there) I will come back to find George has promptly taken up my seat on the sofa!!!!!
I've been worried about him over the past few days because we lost our older dog last week  and she kept George company during the day, cockapoos are sooooo sociable and sensitive, they seem to need company all the time, however, my lovely neighbour has been keeping an ear out for him, and, although he barked and warbled for the first couple of days, he's been fine today just amusing himself and sleeping - phew!!!!!
I think it's just in their nature to be like Velcro - after all, just take a look at their coats, velcro would certainly stick!!!!!!
xx


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Lottie sleeps with one eye open following me to see if I'm getting human food lol x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami is a clingon as well, follows every step we make, if i am folding clothes he lays beside my feet and i have to remember not to step on him!! At bath time he either sits beside the tub or has his feet on the side and hangs his head inside! When i am drying my hair in the mornings before work he gets his chew bone and lays BETWEEN my feet . . . sometimes its a balancing act! On Sundays i love to nap on the couch in the afternoon and he will sleep on the kitchen tile (with me totally in sight), if i move hes right beside me and if i sleep past his patience time he comes and puts his front paws on the couch and licks my face . . . such is our life and we love it!!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Our Velcro Poo ...










Kxx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Lola's my little shadow too, she does stay wherever she is if she's tired though.
Look at it this way- if they are with you, they are not getting into trouble elsewhere


----------

